# La Jugarreta de Penicilina



## Irseth

Hallo! Busco la traducción para la frase: "La Jugarreta de Penicilina". 

Yo lo he traducido como:  _Die Penizillin Gemeinheit_.

¿Sería esto correcto? ¿Hay alguna alternativa?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Irseth,

Sería importante un poco de contexto para esa frase muy curiosa. Si jugarreta se refiere a un efecto negativo, una "truhanería" (del efecto) de (la) penicilina, creo que será necesario combinar algo con "Effekt" en alemán:

Der Böse-Effekt des Penicillins 
Der Nocebo-Effekt des Penicillins 

Der böse Penicillin-Effekt.


----------



## Irseth

Geviert said:


> Sería importante un poco de contexto para esa frase muy curiosa.



Lo siento, no se me ocurrió pensarlo. Esto es el nombre de un arma para un juego. El arma le pertenece a un médico del juego, y de ahí esta pregunta. 

Por ello, aclaro que no me refiero al efecto que causaría la penicilina en la persona. El objeto mismo (el arma) es la jugarreta o la mala pasada. La penicilina sería un complemento.


----------



## Geviert

¿Podrías, si te es posible, poner la frase o parágrafo donde aparecen los términos en cuestión?


----------



## Irseth

Geviert said:


> ¿Podrías, si te es posible, poner la frase o parágrafo donde aparecen los términos en cuestión?



Me temo que no; es una traducción libre y un nombre inventado. A ver si puedo explicarme mejor. 

"La Jugarreta de Penicilina" es el nombre de un objeto. Pero no se refiere a "la jugarreta (del efecto) de la penicilina", sino más bien "una jugarreta (que está hecha) de penicilina". 

Un ejemplo: si pusiera en su lugar "La Jugarreta de Helado". Es una mala jugada _hecha de_ helado. No me refiero a la jugarreta _que haría_ el helado al derretirse, o la jugarreta _del efecto_ del helado. 

Por ello mi primera traducción fue "Die Penizillin Gemeinheit", usando "Penizillin" como complemento descriptivo.


----------



## Geviert

> No me refiero a la jugarreta _que haría_ el helado al derretirse, o la jugarreta _del efecto_ del helado.



¿sino?

¿Cómo es una jugada "hecha de" helado? (si se trata de un juego dadaísta donde se enfrentan "helados" contra "caramelos", ok).



> Por ello mi primera traducción fue "Die Penizillin Gemeinheit", usando "Penizillin" como complemento descriptivo.



temo que quedará incompresible (en ambos idiomas ).

Regresando al quid: el alemán no es tan flexible para imaginar un acto (la jugarreta) a través de una cosa (el helado), para luego conceptualizarlo o fijarlo en una imagen (la jugarreta de helado). No digo que sea imposible (el alemán es, después de todo una lengua ideogramática, hecha de imágenes), me pregunto si bastaría un simple complemento en este caso para que sea comprensible esa jugarreta.


----------

